# MARCH ARB Airshow



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been in California the past week, currently at the March ARB Air Show. Lots of neat stuff, a couple of P-51s, F6F and F8F from Camarillo, military stuff, etc. I don't have my camera but I'm hoping to get photos from other folks while I'm there - I'm playing "crew chief" for the Thunderdelfins.

On Wed. I made my second L-29 sortie. Took off and landed from the front seat, hoping to get a full checkout someday....

I'll try to report any interesting things I see or hear while there....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2006)

Very cool Joe. I wish I could be down there this weekend. I have seen some of the arrival pictures already and it looks like it's going to be a good show. I already promised Jacob to take him to see the Collings birds, so I will e off to Burbank later this morning. Enjoy, Joe!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2006)

Excellent Joe, have fun.... U too Eric...


----------



## Glider (Apr 29, 2006)

Have fun and good luck with the checkout whenever that day comes.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2006)

Have fun Joe (and you Eric)!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 30, 2006)

Yesterday's show went off pretty good although the visibility in the morning was poor. The usual T-birds, heritage flight, etc., an F-18 did flybys with the F6F and F8F in formation - that looked cool

Got to talk to Steve Hinton about the Hawk 75 his museum restored. He said it was a tough project but the aircraft is real sweet to fly. They really missed it when it was delivered....

I'll try to report more tonight....

Here's a link for some photos, Eric might know this guy who took these..

http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index.php?topic=2598.0


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep, Joe, I am a member at Fencecheck. The thread for this years show is here:
http://www.fencecheck.com/forums/index.php/topic,4453.120.html
The link starts of page 5 which is where the pictures begin from the show. The way it works over there is there is quite a bit of chatter before the show. Once the arrival day begins, the pictures start coming in. If you check in to the thread starting this evening, you will see more shots coming.

I will warn you though, everyone that was there photgraphing yesterday was complaining about the haze. It really kills pictures. I had a similar problem in Burbank yesterday as well. But I was mostly shooting static displays, so it didn't effect my pictures too bad.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 1, 2006)

Yep, the visibility sucked, the Delfins put on a real good show, I was really proud of them - the Angels limited their show because of visibility. I got another sortie and landing in the jet.

We started doing some harder stuff - its like learining to fly all over again!!


----------

